# Konjunktiv I und "sollen sein"



## cheshire

(1)Man sagt, sie seien über den Balkan gegangen.
(2)Man sagt, sie sollen über den Balkan gegangen sein. 


Hola amigos y amigas. Wie kann man diese Sätze [(1) und (2)] ins Spanische recht übesetzen?


----------



## jester.

En mi opinión esas dos frases significan lo mismo, así que te doy sólo una traducción:

"Se dice que cruzaron los Balcanes."


----------



## elroy

Pues yo creo que sí hay una diferencia: 

1. Se dice que han cruzado los Balcanes.
2. Se dice que se supone que han cruzado los Balcanes.


----------



## ampurdan

Ich verstehe dasselbe wie Elroy, aber der Wortlaut seines zweiten Vorschlags gefällt mir eigentlich nicht. Ich würde sagen:

2. Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes.


----------



## jester.

Creo que el problema es que la segunda frase es, al menos en mi opinión, un discurso indirecto "doble"  así que hay una redundancia:

"Sie sollen über den Balkan gegangen sein." es algo como un discurso indirecto para mí, ya que "sollen" implica que alguien supone que han cruzado las Balcanes. Por eso, no creo que sea necesario añadir "Man sagt".

No sé si me he explicado bien, pero yo no veo gran diferencia entre las dos frases


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:


> 2. Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes.


 Das hat aber eine andere Bedeutung und würde im Deutschen in etwa "Man sagt, sie müssen (wohl) über den Balkan gegangen sein" lauten. 

"Sollen" drückt aus, dass die Aussage aus einer anderen Quelle herkommt. 

Vielleicht "Se dice que supuestamente han cruzado los Balcanes"?


----------



## elroy

jester. said:


> No sé si me he explicado bien, pero yo no veo gran diferencia entre las dos frases


 "Man sagt, sie seien...": Diejenigen, die die Aussage machen, glauben, dass über den Balkan gegangen wurde.

"Man sagt, sie sollen...": Diejenigen, die die Aussage machen, drücken die Meinung von irgendjemand anderem aus. Der Satz drückt nicht aus, ob sie selber glauben, dass der Übergang geschehen ist.

_(Hierbei nehmen wir selbstverständlich an, dass keiner lügt. ) _


----------



## jester.

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher, ob ich den Unterschied richtig verstanden habe. Ich werde mal ein bisschen darüber nachdenken. Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch etwas sinnvolles ein


----------



## elroy

Ich versuche ihn mit einem anderen Beispiel zu verdeutlichen.

*Jester sagt, es hat/habe geregnet.*
Jester glaubt, dass es geregnet hat und sagt uns das.

*Jester sagt, es soll geregnet haben.*
Jester berichtet, dass es laut einer nicht angegebenen Person oder Quelle geregnet hat.  Wir wissen nicht, ob Jester glaubt, dass es geregnet hat.


----------



## ampurdan

Ich stimme nicht zu, Jester. Nach meiner Meinung "sollen" stellt in diesem Satz nicht indirekte Rede dar. "Sollen" setzt es doch voraus, dass jemand es vermutet, dass sie über den Balkan gegangen sein, aber damit wissen wir nicht, wer vermutet.


----------



## ampurdan

elroy said:


> Das hat aber eine andere Bedeutung und würde im Deutschen in etwa "Man sagt, sie müssen (wohl) über den Balkan gegangen sein" lauten.
> 
> "Sollen" drückt aus, dass die Aussage aus einer anderen Quelle herkommt.
> 
> Vielleicht "Se dice que supuestamente han cruzado los Balcanes"?


 
Nein. "deber de" bedeutet nicht "müssen". "Deber de" schließt auf eine Vermutung. Manchmal kann man auch auf diese Art "deber" benutzen.


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:


> Nein. "deber de" bedeutet nicht "müssen". "Deber de" schließt auf eine Vermutung. Manchmal kann man auch auf diese Art "deber" benutzen.


 Eine Vermutung von wem?

*Jester dice que debe de haber llovido.*

Dieser Satz sagt für mich aus, dass *Jester* vermutet, dass es wohl geregnet haben muss (dieses "muss" drückt eine Vermutung aus!). 

Kann der Satz auch bedeuten, dass das die Vermutung von jemand anderem - und nicht von Jester selbst - ist?


----------



## ampurdan

Ach so! Demnach war ich im Unrecht.

Dann ist dieser Satz ein bisschen kompliziert und gekünstelt.

"Jester dice que debe de haber llovido" gibt zu versetehen, dass Jester vermutet.

"Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes" gibt zu verstehen, dass die Leute die Vermutung berichten. Dieser Satz sagt nicht, wer vermutet.


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:


> "Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes" gibt zu verstehen, dass die Leute die Vermutung berichten. Dieser Satz sagt nicht, wer vermutet.


 Das sehe ich aber nicht so. 

Ich fasse Deinen Satz so auf:

_Se dice que deben de haber cruzado..._
_Se dice que a lo mejor han cruzado..._

Das heißt, diejenigen, die es sagen, vermuten es auch.

Im deutschen Satz ist es anders. Man sagt lediglich, dass es *laut jemand anderem *so sei. Gibt es keine spanische Struktur, die diesen Sinn deutlich wiedergibt?

Die Bedeutung ist eigentlich, "Se dice que se dice..." aber das klingt bestimmt äußerst holprig.


----------



## jester.

Pues te doy toda la razón, elroy. Hay una diferencia entre las frases. Pero ésa queda pequeña para mí


----------



## ampurdan

"Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes": alguien hizo la suposición y la gente lo repite. Lógicamente, quien repite una suposición, da a entender que también la asume, pero quizá sólo por el hecho que "se diga" y no por las razones que hicieron a la primera persona suponerlo.

A -Deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes.
B -¿Por qué lo dices?
A -Porque me pareció que la gente hablaba otro idioma distinto cuando me llamaron.

B -Deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes.
C, D, E, F, G, etc. -¡Ah!

Y -Deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes.
Z -¿Por qué lo dices?
Y -No sé. Se dice.


"Se dice que a lo mejor han cruzado..."

Es un caso parecido, pero no idéntico, con "a lo mejor" hay un mayor grado de duda, sólo es una posibilidad.


----------



## elroy

Lo que pasa es que la frase alemana no tiene nada que ver con "suposicones".  

Man sagt, sie *sollen* über den Balkan gegangen sein. = Se dice que *según alguna fuente* han cruzado...

Entonces se dice que alguien o algunas personas opinan que...

Es un informe sobre lo que cree(n) otra(s) persona(s).

Por eso antes propuse las traducciones siguientes:

_Se dice que *se supone que*..._
_Se dice que* supuestamente*..._

Ahora, puede que mis traducciones no sean optimales, por lo que te pregunté que si había alguna construcción fluida en castellano que expresase el sentido deseado.


----------



## ampurdan

Si hay que descartar las suposiciones, lo mejor es decir como propuso Jester: "se dice que han cruzado los Balcanes" en ambos casos. Entiendo la diferencia en alemán, pero creo que el castellano no la marca normalmente.

Se podría decir "la gente dice que, de acuerdo con cierta información, han cruzado los Balcanes", pero este tipo de frase no me parece adecuado para esta traducción. 

"Se dice que supuestamente..." presenta los mismos inconvenientes que "se dice que deben de...", a mi modo de ver.

Se puede utilizar el condicional "Se dice que habrían cruzado los Balcanes" para expresar una duda sobre el contenido de la información: "Se dice que habrían cruzado los Balcanes, pero no tenemos ninguna información". Sin embargo, no creo que sea el mismo caso.


----------



## elroy

Pues para mí "deben de haber cruzado" y "supuestamente han cruzado" son bastante distintos.

Si yo digo que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes, expreso una suposición mía.

Si digo que *supuestamente* han cruzado los Balcanes, repito una opinión que he escuchado en algún sitio. 

Por tanto me parece la traducción con "supuestamente" la más adecuada, a no ser que suene mal en castellano.


----------



## ampurdan

Precisamente el problema está en que no lo dices tú, sino en que "se dice".

"Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes" 

"Se dice que supuestamente han cruzado los Balcanes"

En ambos casos, se da a entender que se repiten las suposiciones de alguien. No se puede utilizar "supuestamente" en el sentido de que se dice de acuerdo con una fuente independiente de la gente que lo dice en esta frase. Es como decir "Se dice que, según se dice, han cruzado los Balcanes". El problema está en que "se dice" ya contiene esa idea de referencia a una fuente distinta.


----------



## elroy

ampurdan said:


> El problema está en que "se dice" ya contiene esa idea de referencia a una fuente distinta.


 Claro, y lo que necesitamos en la segunda parte de la frase es una referencia a una *tercera* fuente, distinta tanto a la contenida en "se dice" como al hablante.

En otras palabras,

A dice: "B dice que según C han cruzado...".

Ya sé que "se dice" no se refiere a ninguna persona en particular, pero alguien habrá que lo está diciendo.


----------



## jester.

Elroy, es posible que tengas razón. Todavía no estoy seguro.

Sin embargo opino que las frases suenan mejor sin "supuestamente" o "se supone". Con esas adiciones suenan un poquito recargadas - comparado con las versiones alemanas.


----------



## MTB

Pues si ampurdan, estoy de acuerdo contigo... si usamos *se dice*

"Se dice que deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes" 
"Se dice que supuestamente han cruzado los Balcanes"

asi es lo mismo

por el contrario como dice elroy:
*en presente:*
deben de haber cruzado los Balcanes, expreso una suposición mía.

Si digo que _supuestamente_ han cruzado los Balcanes, repito una opinión que he escuchado en algún sitio. 

tambien esta bien!

*Y sin embargo yo lo traduciria de esta manera:*

(1)Man sagt, sie seien über den Balkan gegangen.
(2)Man sagt, sie sollen über den Balkan gegangen sein. 

Traduccion:
1. se dice que debieron haber cruzado los Balcanes = se dice que cruzaron
2. se dice que supuestamente debieron haber cruzado los Balcanes = se dice que supuestamente cruzaron

Significado:
1. la gente no sabe pero esta casi segura que cruzaron
2. la gente no sabe pero supone (no esta segura) de que cruzaron

De los dos modos la gente no sabe... 

La diferencia es que en la primera frase la gente no sabe pero esta casi segura y en la segunda frase la gente no sabe ni esta segura...

Kein grosser Unterschied...  so könnte man beide Sätze auf spanish sagen...


----------



## Aurin

Ya la oración original en alemán carece de sentido. Para expresar lo que dicen otros hay (entre otras) dos maneras: o man sagt,.... o usando el verbo modal sollen, pero no las dos a la vez. Por consiguiente:
1- Man sagt, sie seien über den Balkan gegangen.
2- Sie sollen über den Balkan gegangen sein.


----------

